# Can Amniotic Fluid leak VERY slowly?



## Sew_Sweet

I am wondering if I am just leaking some urine or if it is amniotic fluid. This just started today. Everyone once in awhile I'll get a LITTLE kind of gush - I do mean little - but it is enough I can feel it coming out - of liquid. I am not sure how to tell if it is urine or amniotic fluid. I THINK it is probably urine as after I go to the bathroom the problem seems to fix itself for awhile, but it's been going on all day now. It was enough to soak my panty liner and a bit beyond but it took all day long to do that. I am guessing if it were AF it would have been much more fluid than that? Do you think I should bother going in now to have it tested or just wait to see if contractions start. I would think that if if were amniotic fluid it would be accompanied by some kind of contractions?? 

I'll give a quick call too just to see what they say but was curious what you all thought.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Calling wouldn't hurt. Also, try smelling it. I believe amniotic fluid doesn't have a strong smell and is somewhat sweet.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I did try to smell it and I couldn't really smell anything. It didn't smell like urine anyway. I put on a fresh pad when I got home from work so I'll check again. Going to go hop in the shower because now I feel all ucky.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Hmm then I'm not really sure if it can leak that slowly :shrug: I know that it doesn't always gush out though. It's always better to call L&D or your doctor just to be sure.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

And enjoy your shower! Hope you feel better afterward!


----------



## megrenade

well you're far enough along that I HOPE it's amniotic fluid, haha.

I thought I was leaking a few times.. and every time I got checked, it turned out to be urine/discharge (it didn't smell like urine or anything).

and if it's a slow leak, it will replenish itself eventually.

good luck though :flow:


----------



## zBaby

i have been having the same problem for the past month or so,
in the past week it turned pink.

ive been to L&D a bunch of times, had a bunch of ultrasounds...
they tell me everything is fine,
they have done tests to check if it is was waters, and they say its not..
im not totally convinced, 

so if i were you- and if it keeps happening, i would give them a call.

Good luck! just try to relax!


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I guess the only other explanation is baby has dropped even FURTHER because I definitely haven't had this problem before today. Seems like whenever I change positions I can feel some come out.

UGH I want it to be lol. We'll see though. I have an appt with my OB tomorrow morning anyway.


----------



## tkeith8109

Sometimes I have little gushes like you're describing and for me it's just urine. It's really annoying and when it happens I can't even tell that I need to use the bathroom. Every time I have it happen I have to change, but luckily it has only happened a few times over the past few weeks. Hopefully it is fluid for you though :)


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Yeah really I imagine it is wishful thinking on my part. I think it'd be more if it were really amniotic fluid :(


----------



## tkeith8109

It wouldn't hurt to be checked. I have heard some crazy stories on here about people not thinking it was there water because it's slight leaking or something and it really was. Is it constantly leaking too with small gushes?


----------



## jenmcn1

Well you never know...you're considered full term so its about the time you would experience this. When I had my son, (induction) when the doctor broke my water...it was like niagara falls lol!! BUT-everyone is different...and I also know that if your water does break and you are standing or walking around, the baby's head is like a cork...it slows the flow of water! Does this make sense? 
It doesn't hurt to get it checked:)


----------



## Bats11

Yes mine came out slowly with my first daughter, it was funny cause it was like i was gradually peeing, I think I changed my pad about 5 times, before going into the hospital.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Yeah mine is nothing like that Bats - I am fairly certain it is urine at this point. There is no trickle at all - just a small and I mean small kind of gush feeling when I make certain movements - like especially if I go to sit down or lean forward while sitting down. Baby is still moving and kicking around fine - I feel fine as well. Since I have an OB appt in the morning I think I will just try to get some rest.

With my first they broke my waters and it gushed like niagra falls too lol - but I was laying down at the time! Baby is LOWWWW so his head could be a cork. I don't know. He's giving me jabs as we speak. He likes to wake up around 11pm and start dancing the little munchkin.


----------

